# Official 8V (MQB) A3-S3 Specifications Thread



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

As we move closer to the arrival of the new US A3 and S3, beginning early next year, I felt it would be good to have a master thread for discussions of specifications for these cars. I'll reserve the second post in this thread for an index of sorts, with reference to discussed specs and any accompanying supporting detail. Anything you're curious about on the A3 or S3 is fair game, though I'm looking to keep it more in line with technical specifications than packaging specifications.

-Brian


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

_Reserved for future thread post indexing._


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll start us out. I was looking over the SQ5 write-up this morning and began wondering about the S3 brakes. Has anyone seen any real technical meat re: the S3 brakes? The best I can find is that all four corners should host vented rotors and that they're coating the calipers in black paint or powder. Are we talking a single-piston design, or something a bit more substantial, though?

The information on audi.co.uk was surprisingly void of any real meat.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I'll start us out. I was looking over the SQ5 write-up this morning and began wondering about the S3 brakes. Has anyone seen any real technical meat re: the S3 brakes? The best I can find is that all four corners should host vented rotors and that they're coating the calipers in black paint or powder. Are we talking a single-piston design, or something a bit more substantial, though?
> 
> The information on audi.co.uk was surprisingly void of any real meat.


I know that at one time I found lots of info on the brakes. It seems like the S3 brakes were going to be the same units that are on the S4(at least rotors were the same size)
As I recall the A3s were substantially smaller. I will see if I can find that info again.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Cyncris said:


> I know that at one time I found lots of info on the brakes. It seems like the S3 brakes were going to be the same units that are on the S4(at least rotors were the same size)
> As I recall the A3s were substantially smaller. I will see if I can find that info again.


here it is..... S3
Large brakes are at work behind the standard 18-inch-wheels; the front discs are 340 mm (13.39 in) in diameter. 
from here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/first-details-audi-s3-sedan/

so far I got nothing on the size of A3 rotors.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> ... and that they're coating the calipers in black paint or powder.


I'm not sure about the rest of the world, but the Germans seem to be getting a red brake caliper option. _"Bremssättel in Rot"_, as per the German S3 configurator.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Cyncris said:


> I know that at one time I found lots of info on the brakes. It seems like the S3 brakes were going to be the same units that are on the S4(at least rotors were the same size)
> As I recall the A3s were substantially smaller. I will see if I can find that info again.


I don't think the S3 will be getting the S4 brakes. The transverse platform seem to have their own brake set. Hence, no relocating bracket are sold for any of these cars like they do on the longitudal cars.

From the looks of it, the new S3 will have the same brakes as the old S3/R32 brakes.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Here's another one- LED headlamps.

The xenon headlamps are adaptive- but what about the LED headlamps? I almost consider the new "matrix beam" LEDs on the A8 to be adaptive, though not in the same sense as the xenon lamps. But what about our beloved A3 LED headlamps? Any details I've seen have been... scant.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

No adaptive LED headlamps in the US at all:
http://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1083015_audis-smart-led-headlights-banned-in-the-u-s-okay-everywhere-else


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Well... I was referring to adaptive in the current sense- the ability to "bend" the beam around corners- rather than the new sense- the ability to utilize one set of diodes for both low beam and high-beam functions.

The latter is the reason we won't get the Matrix Beam LEDs for the foreseeable future, but I'm under the impression that the A3 LED option isn't a "matrix beam" lamp.

I suspect that the A3 LEDs will not be adaptive.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I really like what this mod did with the B8 S4 section

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6048158-B8-B8.5-S4-Buyers-Guide

Reserve it for the mod to update (sounds like there will be a S3 in your driveway when its available) - and keep it from getting cluttered with anything else by having a side thread.

If the bloody S4 wasn't 3,800 lbs and more like a certain other S4, it would be more exciting to move to...

Why aren't more specs available for the S3 based off Europe? Example curb weights are all estimates ~3,100 for the S3 hatch. 

Say the sedan was ~3,200 lbs that's a 4.5s 0-60 and breaking into the 12's in the 1/4 - stock...would like to at least see what the sportback is looking like in S3 form...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's exactly what I intend to do when such information starts surfacing. I'll also keep up with model year changes as time goes on.

As of now, I should be at the LA Auto Show. I'm still trying to work out the final details, but it looks like it's a "go." I'm hoping I'll be able to build a lot of that stuff after the show.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> That's exactly what I intend to do when such information starts surfacing. I'll also keep up with model year changes as time goes on.
> 
> As of now, I should be at the LA Auto Show. I'm still trying to work out the final details, but it looks like it's a "go." I'm hoping I'll be able to build a lot of that stuff after the show.


i would love to be at the show...thinking about pushing my japan trip back to december....to go for the show.


----------

